# Indigestion/Acid Reflux when riding



## wcotu (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi!

I've been riding for about a year now and over the past month I started training much harder (Intervals, fast group rides, etc)

Over the past month I have started riding much tougher group rides and intervals. During these sessions and after I started getting annoying indigestion/acid reflux in my lower throat area. My left ear is also a little strange feeling sort of like I have a cold. This only happens on days when I cycle hard and it seems to go away in a few hours, but none the less its annoying when riding and prevents me from reaching my full potential.

Has anyone experienced this? If so do you have a recommendation on prevention?


----------



## toxictarheel (Mar 12, 2007)

This is happening to me, too. Like you, it seems to come on during hard intervals i.e. hill repeats and max sprints, especially when my heart rate is 180+. I am trying omeprazole for a few days to see if that helps. I've got a hard group ride tomorrow so I'll see if I experience the same symptoms when I hit the hill that everyone races up.


----------



## MarshallH1987 (Jun 17, 2009)

could be that your body just isn't used to doing efforts that hard and is freaking out a bit. As you do this more often it should go away, if not then something else might be up.


----------



## wcotu (Jul 1, 2010)

Thanks for the replies.

Toxictarheel please let me know if this helps any....Thanks

Yes I thought maybe I'm just pushing my body more than typical so it could be just growing pains. The only thing I can go back to is although I'm relatively new to cycling I'm not necessary new to pushing myself physically. Hopefully it's just growing pains!

Thanks for the replies!


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

I've tried omeprazole (AKA Prilosec) before and it had a subtle effect. I'm currently trying ranitidine (AKA Zantac) and it works quite well on and off the bike. It also helps me sleep better.


----------



## JacoStillLives (May 7, 2010)

Look at what you're eating day to day. Diet plays a big role in acid reflux.

Also drinking plenty of water not only when you ride but throughout the day should help a bit.


----------



## toxictarheel (Mar 12, 2007)

wcotu...The omeprazole may have helped but I didn't get my HR much above 170. The acid reflux seems to start around 180. I plan to do some hill repeats this weekend and I will let you know if the omeprazole helps.


----------



## jspharmd (May 24, 2006)

Some good advice in this thread.

1. Watch diet and volume of food - if you are not giving yourself enough time to empty the stomach before riding, you are increasing the risk of reflux, especially if you are consuming large volumes of liquid during the ride. Personally, I have to eat 3 hours before a hard ride, otherwise I get reflux. As mentioned, certain foods are worse for reflux, so monitor what you eat before a ride and see what is good/bad for reflux.

2. H2 antagonists (Zantac, etc.) have a faster onset than proton pump inhibitors (Prilosec, etc) and may be better for use intermittently (only on days you're going to ride hard). If you are riding hard most days and need continuous medication, a PPI may be better. H2 antagonists demonstrate tachyphylaxis (you overpower the H2 antagonist with time), and you may lose the effect if you are taking them on a daily basis for an extended period of time.

3. If you end-up on a PPI, be aware that long term use can cause achlorhydria and affect absorption of medications and some vitamins/minerals. So, continuous use should be monitored by a physician.


----------



## wcotu (Jul 1, 2010)

Yes I started a Prilosec OTC cycle and that helped tremendously!

I've done some pretty hard days and no indigestion/acid at all.


----------



## toxictarheel (Mar 12, 2007)

*Glad to hear it!*

The omeprazole is helping a little but not much. I went to the doc and he want's me to see a cardiologist. That's not for a few more weeks so I'll continue with the Prilosec and take it easy. I'm on vacation for a week starting tomorrow so I'm hoping the time off the bike will straighten me out.


----------



## thegock (May 16, 2006)

*+1 Ranitidine*

I had an issue with Acid Reflux Disease about 10 years ago. When I was taking long rides in the drops this year, I noticed symptoms. My doc recommended Ranitidine as it costs $6 for 60 doses @ Wal Mart and I only use about 3/week on days when I will ride long. It works.


----------



## jmess (Aug 24, 2006)

Working on my diet (more fruits and vegetables) along with eating Greek style yogurt 4 or 5 times a week for breakfast has helped fix a mild case I had. Not very scientific but it worked.


----------



## Jay T (Oct 25, 2006)

I've suffered from reflux problems for the better part of 15 years. Best Advice I can give is watch your diet. I have to be very vigilant with what I eat day to day. 

as for on the bike: Tums

one chewable gets rid of symptoms in a flash. I've started taking them on every ride due to heartburn and anti-cramping help.


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Nexium is the best.
________
Whip vaporizer


----------



## saird (Aug 19, 2008)

Cut out the booze..


----------

